# Just got a call from Audi dealer...



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Asking me to come in with 1500 quid to secure the first TT with them..... Im going in at 11 tomorrow

Guy had little info bar he thinks deliver for September???

Anyone else?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well l emailed a salesman (who sold me the TT) and was told he'd keep in touch as soon as he'd heard.

Nothing yet.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

tt3600 said:


> Well l emailed a salesman (who sold me the TT) and was told he'd keep in touch as soon as he'd heard.
> 
> Nothing yet.


im sure the feckers just want my money.Told me id be first. I told him they told me that when i ordered my TTS. I wasnt!

To be fair he knew fak all about it other than maybe september for delivery!... maybe....


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

They just want to secure your order and bank your money.

I had the same bullshit from dealers before I bought my SQ5. My local Audi dealer managed to secure one of the first to reach the UK. He never asks for a deposit.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Was this Belfast Audi? I was thinking of popping in there at the weekend to see what was happening regarding ordering a Mk 2 v waiting times for a Mk 3 so that's interesting to hear

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

